# Does anyone know if the Murietta. CA property is still a go?



## UGA1981 (Aug 16, 2021)

I have heard mixed reports,  thanks


----------



## samara64 (Aug 16, 2021)

I really hope not.


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm so excited about this property. If they build it then I will buy 100,000 credits retail from the developer to stay there.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 17, 2021)

Make it 200,000 to entice them to do it.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 17, 2021)

Murietta? Or did you mean Malibu or Monterrey Bay or Mammoth or Morrow Bay?


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 18, 2021)

Based on OP's username, perhaps they meant Marietta, GA!


----------



## CO skier (Aug 18, 2021)

UGA1981 said:


> I have heard mixed reports,  thanks


Moab, started 2-3 years ago, is already built  but sidelined for who knows how long.

WM Murrieta, CA will be sometime in the way, way future, if ever.  It is a decent location, across the street from a number of good restaurants and near wineries.

Smart move by Wyndham; difficult to imagine a more attractive property.  The Murrieta property is likely more valuable now than when it was purchased years ago.  Pay taxes on only the undeveloped land.  If things do not work out, sell it at a significant profit that accrues to corporate Wydham.  If the property is ever developed as WorldMark, owners will probably get a good deal compared to local rentals due to the lower acquisition costs by Wyndham.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 21, 2021)

CO skier said:


> WM Murrieta, CA will be sometime in the way, way future, if ever.  It is a decent location, across the street from a number of good restaurants and near wineries.



What a JOKE. Have you ever been to Murrieta. So I would take a vacation to visit few restaurants across the street. It is a doomed project from the beginning. Wyn got a deal on a piece of land that no one wants and wants to make money selling it to the club with lots of presidential and penthouse studios.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 21, 2021)

We really hope this has died.


----------

